# The Unofficial Not Sucking Up To CK meme IT Thread



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

does IT work?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 22, 2015)

If it didn't bother you you wouldn't be so concerned about creating a thread about it.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Flood Control!
> 
> 
> Eat me.


*At least LETTING him ride my coattails gives him a purpose in life. *


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

DarkFury said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Flood Control!
> ...


*You know something...Dante rarely if ever joins in on jumping on weak fucks. And in your case that is not what happened. Dante came to the conclusion that you are a weirdo, all on his own. I had no clue you even tried to sign up before (can't find proof, so will have to say...suspicious claim) . All you would have to do is be unlike Vagina boi and you might then actually be an assets to usmb.*

on edit:* almost forgot to add the obligatory DankFurball code Pink to the post*


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

bait thread


did IT work?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 22, 2015)

Yeah sure it was. You've been making a thing about how you don't care about your ratings since I joined this forum. You have deep seated irritation about how barely anyone provides you any ratings.

Hey! I know this guy that might help...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 22, 2015)

I just noticed something odd on the other thread.
Ever notice how some people change when CK is on the thread?


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

[


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 22, 2015)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Dante (Oct 22, 2015)

Rita Moreno asks, What you think DankFurball a Drag Queen?

his avatar has huge manboobs

maybe it's a latino thing?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 22, 2015)

Dante said:


> Rita Moreno asks, What you think DankFurball a Drag Queen?
> 
> his avatar has huge manboobs
> 
> maybe it's a latino thing?







Is this post related to your irritation about your ratings or the fact that Dark Fury isn't interested in your sexual advances?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## DarkFury (Oct 22, 2015)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Rita Moreno asks, What you think DankFurball a Drag Queen?
> ...


*Dante HAS post envy! Me I want to party. How about YOU start a party thread so YOU get the points. Lets PARTY!
*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 22, 2015)

I thought the party was here.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------

